

A Police Gadget Tracks Phones? Shhh It’s Secret - carlchenet
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/16/business/a-police-gadget-tracks-phones-shhh-its-secret.html

======
upofadown
Perhaps one reason for the secrecy is that the devices are unlicensed radio
emitters and are illegal to use. Imagine how delighted the FCC would be if a
law enforcement agency showed up and asked to operate in radio spectrum
licensed to a wireless provider with no particular coordination with anyone
else.

If the devices can be classed as something intended to deliberately disrupt
the operation of a licensed radio service they could be classed as jamming
devices and would be illegal to manufacture or possess.

These Stingray devices cross the line between passive monitoring and active
attacks on public infrastructure. I can't really see how this can end well for
the parties involved.

